# Wild flower meadow?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

SWMBO has commanded me to create a wild flower meadow in our bottom field so to save me from getting it in the neck........ can anyone recommend somewhere where I can buy suitable seeds in central PT please.

Or is it a case of resorting to flea bay or Amazon etc?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

UK's your best bet, plenty of specialist companies, only seeds I've seen here where at Lidl's and you need an awful lot of seed.

we where considering for our orchard till I costed it out about a £1250 for 2,500m2 and most importantly the native species are so strong I'd give a true wildflower meadow a couple of seasons before you lost it, I'd be more inclined to scatter poppy and similar seeds and present SWMBO with a scythe and say how easy it is look after


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If I gave her a scythe & told her to get busy, she'd be liable to take my legs off with it & I'm short enough as it is! LOL!


----------

